# And then there was Gotcha day!



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

October 18th, 2010 at approximately 8pm I stumbled through a blustery fall night to a cold, damp and dirty garage. Armed with a flashlight, shivering in the chilly dark to find 10 whimpering and wet puppies scattered old icy cold concrete. Wait! make that eleven. Way off in a corner, sprawled on the floor. I thought when I first spotted her she was already dead. Matted with filth, no discernable movement, sunken abdomen, as limp as an old rag. She was barely breathing and only had a faint flutter of a heartbeat left. If I hadn't picked her up I would never have known.
We penned mom and pups in a corner, surrounded by commercial work lamps to provide some heat, nestled on an old blanket out of my car. Little Eleven wasn't welcome. Mom insistently shoved her away and she was far to weak and cold to even stir in protest.
She left with me, wrapped in a towel. The owner protested but backed off when I snarled and told me it saved him tossing her in a burn barrel. I was so angry I was homicidal, but that fluttering heart under my hand urged me to leave rather then fight.

Glad I took that drive.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I wish I could have loved this instead of like. What a good thing you were there for her.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

That pup's angel directed you to her.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Look at the journey you guys have gone on.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I would say that she is a horrible example of the breed, but I can't. She is intelligent and loyal. She is brave beyond measure. She is intuitive and protective. She has shown a steadfast willingness to try and is unwavering in her need to walk with me wherever the road leads. 
She has, a largely unearned, faith in my ability to get us there, wherever there may be. 
She has been a true gift. She has pushed me to learn and do better, she has forced me to think outside the box and every day she looks at me like I am the sun, moon and stars.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I think the most enjoyable dogs are the ones that push you to be better. When things come easy, the feeling of accomplishment isn't there. Besides, I think she has done a great job with you too


----------



## NiabiTheGreat (Jul 14, 2019)

Breaks my heart whenever I read her story until I remember how it ended up. I'm so glad you were there to save her. You both seem to give a lot to each other ❤


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

I could read your words all day long Sabis Mom. You are a fantastic story teller and writer. And a fantastic human. 👏👏👏


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Wonderful story teller? But left out the most critical part!

What did YOU DO for this amazing miracle on her 10th BDay? Something special I hope!

I know for me and my dogs, sometimes that's just a walk by the river, a lake, or through the woods on a new adventure. Nothing too impressive I suppose, but deeply satisfying to both of us anyway...

Happy Birthday Shadow!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Happy Birthday Shadow!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

🥰🥰 I know the feeling - have saved 3 dogs' lives in the past! What a wonderful, uplifting story!

Happy 10th birthday, Shadow!


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

Sabis mom said:


> October 18th, 2010 at approximately 8pm I stumbled through a blustery fall night to a cold, damp and dirty garage. Armed with a flashlight, shivering in the chilly dark to find 10 whimpering and wet puppies scattered old icy cold concrete. Wait! make that eleven. Way off in a corner, sprawled on the floor. I thought when I first spotted her she was already dead. Matted with filth, no discernable movement, sunken abdomen, as limp as an old rag. She was barely breathing and only had a faint flutter of a heartbeat left. If I hadn't picked her up I would never have known.
> We penned mom and pups in a corner, surrounded by commercial work lamps to provide some heat, nestled on an old blanket out of my car. Little Eleven wasn't welcome. Mom insistently shoved her away and she was far to weak and cold to even stir in protest.
> She left with me, wrapped in a towel. The owner protested but backed off when I snarled and told me it saved him tossing her in a burn barrel. I was so angry I was homicidal, but that fluttering heart under my hand urged me to leave rather then fight.
> 
> Glad I took that drive.


Whoa. I want to hear this story...what happened to the other puppies? What the heck was going on?? Can someone link me to the thread? Also hows come no pictures?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

banzai555 said:


> Whoa. I want to hear this story...what happened to the other puppies? What the heck was going on?? Can someone link me to the thread? Also hows come no pictures?











Shadow's Story


I want to write a book. I have been documenting Shadow since the day I brought her home, but she is so much more then facts and figures. I thought initially that her story might help others. Now I just think it needs to be told. She is not a simple case, poor breeding, possible inbreeding...




www.germanshepherds.com





Shadow is the sole survivor. AC took days to respond to the complaint. By the time they arrived it was far to late.
I did try. I offered food, and help. I even offered to foster the whole litter and mom until weaning.


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

Sabis mom said:


> Shadow's Story
> 
> 
> I want to write a book. I have been documenting Shadow since the day I brought her home, but she is so much more then facts and figures. I thought initially that her story might help others. Now I just think it needs to be told. She is not a simple case, poor breeding, possible inbreeding...
> ...


Ugh what a sad story. Glad you were there to take care of Shadow!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

banzai555 said:


> Ugh what a sad story. Glad you were there to take care of Shadow!


I was devastated by the death of the little male. He kept frantically trying to crawl into my lap that night. He cried and cried, and I left him there.
Then someone gave me something I hold onto to this day. She said to me "You cannot change the world, but you changed Shadows world"
I did. And she changed mine.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Happy miracle day Shadow ... and you are... a miracle and a special gift to the world.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Happy Gotcha day Shadow! you and your human are amazing! Yup waiting for the book.


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Mankind has no relationship on the planet, like he has with the dog.


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Sabis mom said:


> I would say that she is a horrible example of the breed, but I can't. She is intelligent and loyal. She is brave beyond measure. She is intuitive and protective. She has shown a steadfast willingness to try and is unwavering in her need to walk with me wherever the road leads.
> She has, a largely unearned, faith in my ability to get us there, wherever there may be.
> She has been a true gift. She has pushed me to learn and do better, she has forced me to think outside the box and every day she looks at me like I am the sun, moon and stars.


Sabs.

A great read. Well done.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Glad you took that drive too, meant to be! Happy Got-ya Day Shadow and you too Sabis Mom!


----------

